# Installation de Mac OS sur un Quadra



## JonBoy (15 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un ami qui me donne un Quadra (je ne sais pas encore lequel) qui nécessite un bon coup de jeune !

Le disque dur est HS, mais ce n'est pas grave, ca j'en ai un ! et donc, il n'y a pas de système. Je suis allé sur la page du site Apple "Older Software Download" pour y télécharger Mac OS 7.5.3, mais il me semble, d'un lointain souvenir que MacOS 7.5 ne gère pas le TCP/IP... J'ai fouillé, mais je ne sais pas quoi télécharger...

Alors deux chose l'une... Soit je suis passé a coté du fichier, soit, la pile TCP/IP s'installe quand on installe Netscape ou autre...

Merci pour vos précisions parce que je navigue en eau trouble !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2008)

JonBoy a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai un ami qui me donne un Quadra (je ne sais pas encore lequel) qui nécessite un bon coup de jeune !
> 
> ...



Déjà, pour commencer, retourne voir sur le site des vieilleries, et télécharge y la mise à jour 7.5.5 (quatre disquettes), ça t'évitera de galérer avec un système buggé à mort.

Pour le TCP/IP (là, je fais appel à ma mémoire, ça fait bien six ou sept ans que le dernier Quadra a quitté la maison), il me semble me souvenir qu'il y avait un TdB et peut-être une extension supplémentaire à installer, Mac TCP, je crois, ou un truc du genre. Je ne sais plus jusqu'à quelle version du système il était nécessaire, par contre, il me semble bien qu'ils le vendaient !


----------



## JonBoy (15 Avril 2008)

Bon ! Je vais dl la mise a jour !

Pour ce qui est du tableau de bord, je vais essayer de patch ça avec un Mac OS que je doit avoir en CD !

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## claude72 (15 Avril 2008)

De mémoire, le 7.5 a TCP/IP, mais selon que tu actives ou non OpenTransport, le tableau de bord pour TCP/IP change (et change de nom)...

... mais il me semble me souvenir qu'il faut quand-même ajouter un truc du genre "OpenTransport 1.1.2" ??? tu devrais trouver ça sur des vieux CD d'installation internet de providers des années 1998-2000...


----------



## melaure (16 Avril 2008)

Comme c'est un Quadra, c'est du 68040. Je me demande s'il y avait pas un OS 8.0 ou 8.1 dans les petites annonces. Ce serait plus sympa.

Sinon je dois avoir un paquet de barrettes 72 broches (des 4 Mo je crois) quelque part si tu as besoin de RAM.


----------



## JonBoy (16 Avril 2008)

Merci c'est sympa.

Mais ne l'ayant pas encire eu dans les main, je ne sais pas encore ce qu'il a dans le ventre ! Je sais juste qu'il n'a pas de disque dur...

Mais j'ai hâte de l'avoir !


----------



## melaure (16 Avril 2008)

JonBoy a dit:


> Merci c'est sympa.
> 
> Mais ne l'ayant pas encire eu dans les main, je ne sais pas encore ce qu'il a dans le ventre ! Je sais juste qu'il n'a pas de disque dur...
> 
> Mais j'ai hâte de l'avoir !



Je m'en sert pas de cette RAM de toute manière. J'avais récupéré pas mal de machines (des Quadras 650 entre autre) pour une école et certaines étaient naze. J'ai gardé la RAM et peut-être un ou deux DD. J'ai peut-être même un lecteur SCSI interne ...

Enfin bref quel est ton modèle ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Comme c'est un Quadra, c'est du 68040. Je me demande s'il y avait pas un OS 8.0 ou 8.1 dans les petites annonces. Ce serait plus sympa.
> 
> Sinon je dois avoir un paquet de barrettes 72 broches (des 4 Mo je crois) quelque part si tu as besoin de RAM.





JonBoy a dit:


> Merci c'est sympa.
> 
> Mais ne l'ayant pas encire eu dans les main, je ne sais pas encore ce qu'il a dans le ventre ! Je sais juste qu'il n'a pas de disque dur...
> 
> Mais j'ai hâte de l'avoir !



Et si c'est un Quadra 700 ou un Quadra 900, moi, j'ai des tonnes de barrettes de 1 Mo Simm 30 broches, et je n'en ai pas l'usage non plus !


----------



## JonBoy (16 Avril 2008)

Merci, c'est gentil a vous.

Je vais l'essayer cette nuit, je sais juste que c'est un Quadra 950. Il y a une carte graphique supplémentaire qui n'est pas pris en charge par MacOS, un lecteur Syquest, un autre lecteur de bandes, mais il n'a pas de lecteur de CD.

Je serait bien intéressé par des pièces. Je ne sais pas encore ce qu'il a en RAM.

Par contre, j'ai téléchargé les images de disquettes de MacOS 7.5.3, j'ai remarqué que l'archive 1 était corrompue...

L'OS étant mis a disposition par Apple, j'espère ne pas enfreindre la charte du forum en demandant si qq'un pourrait me fournir un 7.5.3 (ou de la série 7.5.x...)

Bref, n'ayant pas pu faire mes disquettes, j'ai copié l'image de disque dur d'un Performa 630 sur le disque dur que je vais lui mettre, je ne sais pas si ca va marcher (je croise les doigt !)...

Je vous tiens au courant et pour les pièces dont j'aurai besoin et pour la suite de ma folle épopée !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2008)

JonBoy a dit:


> Je serait bien intéressé par des pièces. Je ne sais pas encore ce qu'il a en RAM.



Alors, un Quadra 950, ce sont des barrettes SIMM 30 broches (à ma surprise, je viens de le découvrir, je croyais jusque là que seuls les 700 et 900 avaient utilisé ces barrettes), tu peux en mettre jusqu'à 16, appariées en quatre séries de 4 barrettes identiques (je peux fournir des séries de 4 Mo : 4x 1 Mo, il doit m'en rester plus que tu ne peux en mettre, mais j'espère que même si tu peux entrer une ou deux séries, tu trouvera en place des séries plus conséquentes, de 16 (4x4 Mo) ou 64 (4x16 Mo) Mo par exemple, parce que 4 séries de 1 Mo, ça n'en fait que 16 en tout, ce qui est peu pour une telle machine.



JonBoy a dit:


> Par contre, j'ai téléchargé les images de disquettes de MacOS 7.5.3, j'ai remarqué que l'archive 1 était corrompue...



Non, l'archive 1 n'est pas corrompue, le 7.5.3 du site, c'est en fait une image CD fractionnée en 19 segments, pas des images de disquettes. N'oublie pas de télécharger la mise à jour 7.5.5 (là c'est bien 4 images de disquettes), parce que le 7.5.3, il est salement buggé !

Pour installer le système, il te faut transférer tous les segments dans le même répertoire du disque (sur le bureau, par exemple), ou sur un Syquest, puis démarrer sur une disquette (tu peux utiliser celle ci, elle est bootable), et ouvrir l'image disque en double-cliquant sur le premier segment de l'archive.

Par contre, la mise à jour 7.5.5, faut bien créer des disquettes physiques, au moins pour les trois dernières, seule la première peut-être montée directement depuis le disque dur, pour les autres, il cherche sur le lecteur de disquettes, même si les images sont montées.


----------



## JonBoy (17 Avril 2008)

Merci pour toutes ces précisions.

Je vais être effectivement intéréssé par du matos, mais pour l'instant, j'ai pas de sous  du coup, je le fait tourner sur un vieux 2 Go avec plein de secteur défectueux...

Si quelqu'un veut se débarasser d'un vieux disque SCSI genre 500 Mo, je suis preneur !


----------



## melaure (17 Avril 2008)

JonBoy a dit:


> Merci pour toutes ces précisions.
> 
> Je vais être effectivement intéréssé par du matos, mais pour l'instant, j'ai pas de sous  du coup, je le fait tourner sur un vieux 2 Go avec plein de secteur défectueux...
> 
> Si quelqu'un veut se débarasser d'un vieux disque SCSI genre 500 Mo, je suis preneur !



J'espère que tu blagues, on te fait payer que le port (ou rien si tu habites pas loin). Le matos c'est cadeau si tu en as besoin.


----------

